# Delaware lake dam



## Rnos (Jul 19, 2016)

Anyone ever fish the spillway below the dam? Wonder if it is worth trying. Figure someone here has. Thanks.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Should be crappie in it,along with lm an sm bass. 
Way back when it was a hot spot for saugeyes. But that's been a while since they have stocked Delaware with eyes......


----------



## river..rat (Jun 27, 2014)

Some of the biggest eyes I've seen came from there but that was the early 2000s ,,haven't really fished it since they stopped stocking the lake


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

Below the dam and many spots along the river used to be some of the best saugeye fishing in the state. Until the ODNR quit stocking them in Delaware lake. I never understood there logic. 

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

At the time the issue ODNR had was that they felt most of the fish stocked went over the dam. This may be true but we loved the fishing from the dam on down!
If their goal is to stock fish so that Joe Public can catch ‘em, they should continue... IMHO.

I was wading the downstream area with a “beeper” (sigh...look it up) when my wife was pregnant with my first kid in early December.

That little cut on the W. side where the path hits the river was legendary when the gates were open!


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

Gottagofishn said:


> At the time the issue ODNR had was that they felt most of the fish stocked went over the dam. This may be true but we loved the fishing from the dam on down!
> If their goal is to stock fish so that Joe Public can catch ‘em, they should continue... IMHO.
> 
> I was wading the downstream area with a “beeper” (sigh...look it up) when my wife was pregnant with my first kid in early December.
> ...


How far down river did the saugeye go?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

jholbrook said:


> How far down river did the saugeye go?


I would assume to the sciota and anywhere between.


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I would assume to the sciota and anywhere between.


When I was a kid, like mid-90s, I remember wading a pool near Worthington in the spring. The water was unusually low and clear. There were hundreds of fish all over the bottom. I ran home and got my dad. He wasn't sure what they were, but talked to a guy later who swore they were saugeye.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I don’t know any reason they couldn’t use the whole system...at least to the Ohio. Maybe there’s a barrier somewhere that would stop them but none I know of.
Flowages are the greatest! I always thought they were easier to read than impoundments. Seams, breaks, pushes, spots were always screaming “Fish Here”!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

We used to catch saugeye below the low head dam South of Antrim. Some days you could catch a fish on almost every cast. Most of them ran on the smaller side with some keepers mixed in. Those fish populated the entire length of the river and down the Scioto. It was a great urban saugeye fishery in the middle of a major city accessible to many people. It had a huge angling value to many people.


----------



## Twin_Rivers (Dec 1, 2020)

Muddy said:


> We used to catch saugeye below the low head dam South of Antrim. Some days you could catch a fish on almost every cast. Most of them ran on the smaller side with some keepers mixed in. Those fish populated the entire length of the river and down the Scioto. It was a great urban saugeye fishery in the middle of a major city accessible to many people. It had a huge angling value to many people.


Still is a great Saugeye fishery up to Dodridge Dam. You'll often catch them right in front of the Horseshoe nowadays, cool stuff.

+1 For the ODNR to resume stocking Delaware again.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

A little stocking love in Delaware would keep that waterway rockin...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I agree 100% The state should get back to stocking saugeye in Delaware Lake. Sadly, they won't unless about 10,000 raise a stink!


----------



## slimefishing (May 6, 2015)

Always was good place to wet a line


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I remember going down under the dam in my early 20s and had no clue what I was doing. Seen some absolute tank saugeye caught down there. I even remember the black mink that was down there and dang near tame that the guys would feed snagged shad to, it would come right up to you looking for a treat.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Everytime I see a ODNR officer I bring up Delaware and the Saugeye, and how great the Saugeye fishing in the tangy used to be (first Saugeye I ever caught was when I was a student at OSU right behind the Shoe.) The answer I often get is the fishing below the dam was great , but above the dam which was the intention of the stocking in the first place was subpar and they weren't hardly getting any in surveys.

Also just a thought but ODNR stocks S-eyes in the Great Miami River , so why are they so against stocking for Tangy


----------

